# fabricating freehub spacers



## next_level (Sep 21, 2006)

I need some tips for fabricating my own freehub spacers to get the chainline perfectly correct on my ss.What is the diameter for a shimano freehub body.I was thinking that plastic piping of the correct diameter would do the trick.where would I find this piping.
advise in this area would be awesome.


----------



## tdee (Jul 30, 2006)

next_level said:


> I need some tips for fabricating my own freehub spacers to get the chainline perfectly correct on my ss.What is the diameter for a shimano freehub body.I was thinking that plastic piping of the correct diameter would do the trick.where would I find this piping.
> advise in this area would be awesome.


 plastic is not a good idea. I would check the sofa under the car seat turn in some aluminum cans and buy this http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CS405Z00-Wheels+Manufacturing+Singlespeed+Kit.aspx


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

next_level said:


> What is the diameter for a shimano freehub body.I was thinking that plastic piping of the correct diameter would do the trick.where would I find this piping.
> advise in this area would be awesome.


1 1/4" PVC will work. Look for it at any home improvement/hardware store (Home Depot, etc.). Just make sure you cut it square and use a metal spacer on the outside end of the cassette body where the lockring threads on.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

tdee said:


> plastic is not a good idea. ]


lotsa low end cassette's used to be spaced apart with plastic spacers, shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

el-cid said:


> 1 1/4" PVC will work. Look for it at any home improvement/hardware store (Home Depot, etc.). Just make sure you cut it square and use a metal spacer on the outside end of the cassette body where the lockring threads on.


Close. The outside diameter of a shimano freehub body is just under 1 3/8".


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

I used some PVC pipe and it's fine. use metal where the lockring touches, and i suggest metal on the inboard side. use a miter saw to make sure it's square.

sorry, i cannot remember the size. i just went through the scrap heap til i found something that fit. there is a size that fits nice and snug.

i keep saying that i should put something 'real' in there... but it's working fine.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

When you run to the hardware store for some PVC pipe, also get one of these:










It helps precisely measuring a freewheel OD and many other things on the bike, the car and in the house. They make more fancy, digital ones too.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

tdee said:


> plastic is not a good idea. I would check the sofa under the car seat turn in some aluminum cans and buy this http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CS405Z00-Wheels+Manufacturing+Singlespeed+Kit.aspx


I've used PVC pipe for spacers... not prob at all. I forget the diameter I used, but worked like a charm.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I just used a BB lockring since it was the same size. I screwed it on first, got the chainline straight, then snugged it up tight. The first time you power on it will snug up the rest of the way. It was easy and costed nothing and I didn't have to fabricate anything.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Just go to your LBS an buy a couple spacers.They have little groves to grip the cassette and come in numerous different sizes.Or buy a SS kit DMR has a nice one.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

el-cid said:


> 1 1/4" PVC will work. Look for it at any home improvement/hardware store (Home Depot, etc.). Just make sure you cut it square and use a metal spacer on the outside end of the cassette body where the lockring threads on.


 ayep, 1 1/4" schedule 40 pvc (the regular white stuff).. easiest if you have a miter saw (or box) and use fine teeth blade. This pvc isn't uv resistant so you'll only get a few years before it gets pretty brittle. it's a bit of a tight fit, but the pvc is soft enough to get it on there...

I now use old cassette spacers for the most part. depending on the cassette you can unscrew or drill out the rivet holding 'em together. ask at the LBS if you don't have any around.

edit- coulda been 1 1/2 pvc now that i tink about it. according to this page http://www.harvel.com/tech-specs-pvc-pipe-40.asp , that would seem correct by Zanetti's measurement... the ID of 1.5" schedule 40 is 1.590" (pretty close to 1.675)


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Make them from aluminum*

If you have access to a metal lathe and some aluminum bar stock, machine some. You can make them in varying thicknesses to make chainline adjustment easier. If you have the machining ability and the right tools, pm me and I can send you a print for the dimensions. I have made lots so I have spares on hand for different setups. Let me know. Good Luck!

frog


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

logbiter said:


> edit- coulda been 1 1/2 pvc now that i tink about it. according to this page http://www.harvel.com/tech-specs-pvc-pipe-40.asp , that would seem correct by Zanetti's measurement... the ID of 1.5" schedule 40 is 1.590" (pretty close to 1.675)


Whatever size pvc pipe you get, just make sure the inside diameter is close to 1 3/8" (1.375").


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

1.25" PVC is fine as long as you use Schedule 40 or 80 pipe. Don't even consider sanitary pipe, it's too weak.


----------



## tdee (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry about the plastic not a good idea comment. I just thought it might crack and or brake when you tighten it down.and i think aluminum looks cool. so whatever works and gets you riding is all you need.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

use a 1.25 copper coupler i have that on my wifes ss. it works great and you can paint it any color of the rainbow. for bst results use a pipe cutter to cut it if your an office geek and dont already own a cutter you can pick up a spacing kit or follow ryane's suggestion for less money unless your well off and bored than go with the lathe thing i used to make pipes that way in metal shop in seventh grade. Of course long tubes of aluminium not the smoking kinds nooo


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

next_level said:


> I need some tips for fabricating my own freehub spacers to get the chainline perfectly correct on my ss.What is the diameter for a shimano freehub body.I was thinking that plastic piping of the correct diameter would do the trick.where would I find this piping.
> advise in this area would be awesome.


if you can buy spacers for 'round $10 is it worth the effort?
just a thought.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree - these are the cheapest I've seen...

http://www.misfitpsycles.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/25_38/products_id/29 :thumbsup:


----------



## therhubarbarian (Oct 11, 2021)

Would love the blueprints for freehub spacers! I have access to a metal lathe and aluminum stock.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

therhubarbarian said:


> Would love the blueprints for freehub spacers! I have access to a metal lathe and aluminum stock.


Wow, talk about reviving an old post! I'll see if I can find a drawing. I'm sure I have one somewhere. PM me your email address.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

el-cid said:


> 1 1/4" PVC will work. Look for it at any home improvement/hardware store (Home Depot, etc.). Just make sure you cut it square and use a metal spacer on the outside end of the cassette body where the lockring threads on.


I use my chop saw to cut 1 1/4" Carlon pipe to size after getting measurements of what is needed. Works just dandy and is minutes in the making. Chop saw cuts squarely and takes seconds to make a pair of spacers.


----------

